# Good Horse Transporter?



## WJohnson40 (Sep 15, 2017)

I am trying to find a great horse transporter to trailer my horse from Southern California to South-eastern Idaho. (You can skip the nect paragraph if you do not want to read about the horrid experience I had with another transporter)

We had found a different transporter with lovely reviews that would be able to take my horse for a pretty decent price, not knowing what we were going to be getting into. The date specified in the contract was for the 8th however, we told them it wouldn't be a big deal if they ended up picking him up the 7th or 9th of September also, but needed to know a firm date as it got closer., preferably a week or more before.. We had set this all up at least two and a half months earlier. I was planning on leaving for college the 5th of September, but had made arrangements with my family and my horse trainer, where we board my horse to be there on the pick up day. However, as it got closer we attempted several times to get a hold of them, e-mails, texts, calls, but we couldn't get a hold of them at all. Finally on the 9th, they called us back saying how a horse had kicked a hole through their trailer and how they didnt want to call us until they knew what they were planning??? Like, why couldnt they just call us before then saying that? But we needed my horse to be up to Idaho as quickly as possible so he could acclimate before winter ( as a California born and raised horse, the first winter was going to be hard enough). Anyway, so they reschedule for the 13th-15th and once again we were like okay just give us a firm date soon please... once again we could not get a hold of them, no matter how many texts and email we sent, no matter how many messages we sent. So finally we email them and tell them today(the last day they were supposed to be picking him up) that we were canceling since they havent responded to us at all. And guess what?! Low and behold they respond!!! Acting like they havent even read the email we had sent saying we were canceling and needed our deposit back, saying that the trailer is still getting fixed and that they would pick him up Monday:-x 

So pretty much if any of you guys have a good recommendation, preferably from past experience that is making a trip to Southern California(or better yet is based there) that would be absolutely lovely! The sooner the better, since already it is getting colder in Idaho and it would be better for the both of us the quicker he can join me!  Thank You all for your time(especially if you read my rant)


----------

